

Youtube.com is down? - erggo
http://youtube.com/

======
muraiki
It was down for me, then briefly up, but is once again reporting 502.

Edit: The main page reports 502, but I had a video open in another tab that,
once refreshed, played ok.

------
thelostrobot
It is up now.

~~~
erggo
It was down, for about 5 mins. Maybe only for certain users.

------
fredmin
And were back...

EDIT 12:23 - Spoke too soon. 502 again.

------
fredmin
down for me, intermittent 502 errors.

